# Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo, #h
hier ein Unterthread/Tochterthread des "Arc'i Sammelthread"

Backlink nach oben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92593

Es gibt viele Fragen zum Warten dieser Rollen - besonders Schmieren, Fetten, Ölen; zumal sie nicht ganz einfach aufgebaut sind und auch einige Ansprüche stellen.
Der Lauf läßt sich sehr verbessern, die langfristige Haltbarkeit und Spaß mit der Rolle hängt genau hier von ab.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Linkliste auf alte und neue Threads zu diesem Unterthema:

Zuverlässigkeit der Einsteiger Ryobi+Spro Clones (04.04.2006)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74137&highlight=Ecusima

Rollenpflege, kann ich diese Fett nehmen, oder doch alles nur ölen? (04.06.2006)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78346

Ryobi/Spro Schnurlaufröllchen Problem  (18.08.2006)   
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83015

Comfort-Rolle oder "Kaffeemühle", bei Zauber und Arcs, wer hat eine? (19.06.2006)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79217

Rolle von Fett/Öl befreien? (26.11.2006)    
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89502

Richtig Rollen schmieren... Mischen eines Fett-Öl-Gemisches für Angelrollen (01.2007)
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/423/297/

Spro Red Arc 10400 fetten und ölen!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101529

Brauche Tips zur Gerätepflege nach Salzwassereinsatz
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108566

Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108668


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Das Thema ist ein lebendiges Thema, da wir die Röllchen immer wieder aufs neue auf Vordermann bringen müssen.

Es gibt sogar schon zu Tode gepflegte und geliebte Rollen #h   , 
aber das zeigt nur die Intensität der Beziehung zu einem solchen Goldstück. :l


----------



## donlotis (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Na, das ist mal ein Service! Danke!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Wir haben ja mal wieder einen Störfall: 
Festgefressene Kugellager an Schnurlaufröllchen und Kurbelknaufkugellager (kürz ich mal mit KuKnKgl ab ) .

Wie ist denn die Wartung nach dem jeweiligen Fischen, abspülen, trocken und ölen, geht ja einfach von außen ohne Zerlegung, oder?

Wenn es so kühl und feuchtes Wetter ist, gehe ich davon aus, daß nichts richtig abtrocknet bei der Gerätelagerung und der Gilb so richtig loslegen kann. :g


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Also bei mir bekamen das Schnurlaufröllchen Lager 1mal im Monat nen 10 minütiges Ölbad und danach wurden sie mit nem bisschen Fett und öl wieder eingesetzt .

Das im Kurbelknauf bekam ebenfalls nen tropfen Öl , mit fett kommt man da ja nicht ran .

Das komische war das beide nach längerem angeln von einer Sekunde auf die andere mit den Schleifgeräuschen anfingen .
Dachte erst da wär nur Dreck rangekommen , aber das Öl was aus dem kugellager rauslief war rostbraun ...

Soo wer hat ideen was man da machen kann ( Außer sich ne Familienpackung Kugellager auf Vorrat besorgen ? )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Also bei mir bekamen das Schnurlaufröllchen Lager 1mal im Monat nen 10 minütiges Ölbad und danach wurden sie mit nem bisschen Fett und öl wieder eingesetzt .


Ich denke, da war zuwenig, weil Du bestimmt mehr als 1mal im Monat geangelt hast. 

Das Schnurlaufröllchenkugellager wird ja voll getaucht, durch das Schnurwasser, das Knauflager beim Ablegen oder Halten auch sehr leicht. Also ich habe nach dem Knirschrost des Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlagers einer Billigrolle nach einem (!) 2stündigen Einsatz bei Sturm an der Ostsee das sehr dogmatisch gelöst: 
Immer Abspülen, immer abtrocken, und da wo Seewasser hingekommen war oder sein konnte immer nen Tropfen Öl hin. 

Übrigens: 
Die alten Shakespeare Gleitlager auf der Teflonhülse haben viel mehr ausgehalten, weil da nichts festgammeln konnte.

Bei der Billigrolle habe ich das Gammeln schon gleich am nächsten Tag bemerkt, Rolle auseinander, Lager gereinigt und in Öl eingelegt, ging wieder bis heute, erst leicht schlechter aber dann rieb sich das weg.

Das Gammelproblem am schnurlaufröllchenlager wird man auch nur durch eine Superlagerqualität als geschlossenes erstklassiges besser in den Griff kriegen können, prinzipiell besteht die Schwachstelle einfach immer. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war bei ähnlichen Gammelproblemen bei Rollen und Rutenringen auch der erstaunliche einfache Tenor zu hören:
Lagerung kühl und trocken, dann kommt der Gilb erst gar nicht.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Nimmst das Schnurlaufröllchen zum Ölen auseinander oder machst einfach nen Tropfen Öl drauf und das sickert dann schon dahin wo es hinsoll ?

Weil nach jedem Fischen die Rolle auseinandernehmen etc ... 
das ist mir dann doch zu anstrengend


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Nimmst das Schnurlaufröllchen zum Ölen auseinander oder machst einfach nen Tropfen Öl drauf und das sickert dann schon dahin wo es hinsoll ?


Empfehle dir genau aus dem Grund beides, hat selbst in Florida (heiß!) gut funktioniert: ein bischen Spülen, abtrocknen mit Tuch, dann später nochmal einen Tropfen Öl auf den Spalt des Röllchens, merkst schnell wie das aufsaugt, mit Klopapier oder Zewa den Film drauf entfernen. 
Bekommst bestimmt nie wieder ein Problem da.

Bei der Hauptreinigung nach ner intensiven Session oder der Saison nimmt man es denn mal auseinander, reinigen, das Fett+Öl Gemisch aus meiner Anleitung rein und gut. Dasselbe Verdünneröl zum regelmäßigen Nachschmieren (s.o.).


----------



## MefoProf (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Nimmst das Schnurlaufröllchen zum Ölen auseinander oder machst einfach nen Tropfen Öl drauf und das sickert dann schon dahin wo es hinsoll ?
> 
> Weil nach jedem Fischen die Rolle auseinandernehmen etc ...
> das ist mir dann doch zu anstrengend



Mir auch ! Mehr als einmal im Jahr schaffe ich solche Aktionen eigentlich selten.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ist es nicht einfacher das Lager gegen ein gut abgedichtetes Qualitätslager auszutauschen;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Ist es nicht einfacher das Lager gegen ein gut abgedichtetes Qualitätslager auszutauschen;+


Klar, wäre ein wirklicher Gewinn. Wer was findet soll mal die Hand heben. |wavey: 
Aber das öftere Ölen am Spalt des Röllchens würde ich trotzdem nicht aufgeben #d , weil es wenig Aufwand ist und maximalen Gewinn bringt. 

Mir ist mit ein bischen solcher Pflege noch nie ein Röllchen/Lager festgegammelt, in Niederungsflüssen mit ganz viel feinem Schwemmmaterial ist die Belastung sogar noch fieser als Salzwasser, weil schmirgelnd - Chrom ade, aber mir sind schon die stabilsten Rollen an der Stelle vergammelt über den Weg gelaufen, was man da alles bei einer Inspektion vorfindet |rolleyes , unendlich haltbar ohne Pflege ist da keine. 
Selbst das Superhartröllchen auf Teflonlager der Ambidex/Pflueger ist mir schon zerstört begegnet, von einem Nordseeangler. Alles war noch ganz gut bezüglich Gilb (Rolle sogar echt übel zerkratzt), aber das Röllchen hats bei ihm gekillt, darauf hat er es starr zusammengeschweißt, was nach kurzer Zeit natürlich endgültig rostete. Ergo: Rolle als E-Teil zu mir.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Wie Kugellager gemessen und typisiert werden:


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hi!
Werde die nächsten Tage eine Red Arc als Mefospinnrolle
 einweihen. Hab dann für die Saison bis Ostern so 15 Angeltage eingeplant, also ca. 100 Angelstunden. Die Rolle kriegt von mir nen bischen Nachschmierung+ Ölung und Gehäuse abwischen nach dem Fischen damit das Salz weg ist. Und dann hoffe ich das die bischen hält. Werde dann Ende April das gute Stück mal gründlich checken.

Gruss

pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Werde die nächsten Tage eine Red Arc als Mefospinnrolle einweihen.


Gratulation |schild-g und dann natürlich gleich den richtigen Fisch damit! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Achja, nochwas fällt mir gerade wieder ein:

Habe gestern in der Apotheke (der für Menschen, nicht für Rollen ) 2 neue Spritzen 10ml mit kurzer möglichst dicker Nadel besorgt, die dickste ist vlt. gerade 0,4mm im D, das sieht sehr gut aus. 
Das beste daran: Spritze = 0,10 EUR, Nadel = 0,10 EUR, => 0,20 EUR insgesamt. 
Daß es sowas noch gibt ???  #6

Wieso ich das hier schreibe:

Gutes Öl (bei mir HD Synthetic Motoröl) in die Spritze, evtl. noch ein bischen die Spitze entschärfen, dann steht mit diesem gefüllten Werkzeug einer klitzekleinen Öltropfchenbehandlung, auch am Röllchen, in 1-2min überhaupt nichts mehr im Wege, das ist damit praktisch kein Aufwand mehr, weniger als nen neuen Tüdel ans Geflecht machen.


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

@Angeldet
Erst mal welche kriegen!
Aber durch den nicht vorhandenen Winter geht da im Moment nen bischen was an der Ostsee. 
Und ich will auch mal wissen was die von euch so gelobte Arc so aushält im Salzwasser. Büschen nachölen und fetten ist klar, das haben die Twinpower und Ultegra aber ja auch gekriegt.
Bin ich mal gespannt!!

gRUSS

Pikepauly


----------



## joopie (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Bei mir geht das gesamte Seegerät nach dem Fischen mit unter die lauwarme Dusche.
Die Rollen werden von mir hinsichtlich des Innenlebens derart geschützt, dass ich vor Aufschrauben des Gehäusedeckels einen dünnen Film Silikon auf die Ränder spritze. Nach Aufschrauben des Deckels den überquillenden Rest abwischen.
Fertig is!
Bei Schnurlaufröllchen und den Lagern an der Kurbel hilft einfaches ölen oftmals nicht, weil eingedrunges Wasser nicht verdrängt wird, sondern mit dem Öl im Lager verbleibt und sich dann natürlich Rost ansetzt.
Da hilft die Benutzung von Sprühölen, WT40 etc., die unter Druck das Wasser verdrängen. Den Vorgang nötigenfalls wiederholen bis sauberes Öl herauskommt. Anschliessend normal ölen.
Vor dem Fischen erhalten die Rollen ein Rundumspray mit Teflonöl.
So um Weihnachten rum, erhält dann das gesamte Gerät eine Grundpflege.
Oftmals hilft gerade auch an der See der Einsatz von Gerät, das nicht so "hightec" belastet ist, sondern auch ruhig mal weniger Kugellager hat.
:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



joopie schrieb:


> Die Rollen werden von mir hinsichtlich des Innenlebens derart geschützt, dass ich vor Aufschrauben des Gehäusedeckels einen dünnen Film Silikon auf die Ränder spritze. Nach Aufschrauben des Deckels den überquillenden Rest abwischen.
> Fertig is!


Verstehe ich nicht ganz |kopfkrat , willst Du damit die Spalte abdichten oder so? Also Dichtungsilikon da drauf? und vor dem Wieder-Aufschrauben ..


----------



## joopie (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ja ganz genau.
Vor dem "Wiederaufschrauben" auf den Gehäuserand das Silikon spritzen.
Anschliessend den Deckel aufschrauben, so dass die Spalte zwischen Gehäuse und Deckel dicht ist.
Wer ganz auf sicher gehen will, kann auch noch die Schrauben selbst mit Silikon versiegeln.
#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Endlich auch mal ein Versiegler, und mit Erfahrungen! Super! :vik:

Läßt sich das überstehende Silikon denn so einfach spurenfrei, und dann auch noch auf Dauer, wieder wegwischen? 

Ich wollte da mit Hylomar jetzt eine großere Dichtungsattacke reiten, aber das Billigsilikon aus dem Baumarkt in ner Kartuschenspritze wäre natürlich auch fein.


----------



## Fischbox (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



joopie schrieb:


> Ja ganz genau.
> Vor dem "Wiederaufschrauben" auf den Gehäuserand das Silikon spritzen.
> Anschliessend den Deckel aufschrauben, so dass die Spalte zwischen Gehäuse und Deckel dicht ist.
> Wer ganz auf sicher gehen will, kann auch noch die Schrauben selbst mit Silikon versiegeln.
> #h



..und wenn ich dann später den Deckel mal wieder abnehmen will, wie geht man dann vor|kopfkrat ? Silikon ist ein verteufelt guter Kleber oder gibt das noch anderes Silkon, als das welches im Sanitärbereich verwendet wird?


----------



## joopie (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ich nehme Silikon aus dem Sanitärbereich. Man sollte aber darauf achten, dass man Silikon kauft, das nach dem Aushärten elastisch bleibt. Die Marke spielt auch keine Rolle. Ideal sind aber kleiner Tuben, z.B. Reparatursets. 
Bei einer späteren Demontage hat man auch keine Probleme, wenn es elastisch bleibt. Zudem kann man für das Silikon auch Reiniger erhalten.
Ich habe schon vieles versucht. Zugeschnittene Dichtungen verändern das Spiel und quellen auf, Staufferfett dichtet zwar, löst sich aber schnell auf und versaut die Klamotten.


----------



## Fischbox (1. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Moin|wavey: 
Jetzt wollte ich gestern mal meine Arcs nachfetten, aber irgendwie bekomme ich den Gehäusedeckel nicht von der Rolle. Muss ich etwa dafür tatsächlich den ganzen Rotor abbauen oder stelle ich mich einfach nur zu dämlich an?|kopfkrat


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Japp, zuerst die Spule ab, dann ein kleines Schräubchen neben der großen Mutter und dann die Mutter selbst.

HAb da selbst noch ne Frage, ist das Fetten des Nadellagers von nöten bei einsätzen im salzwasser?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

@ Fischbox : jepp der Rotor muss ab ...


----------



## friggler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



BarschAngler1991 schrieb:


> HAb da selbst noch ne Frage, ist das Fetten des Nadellagers von nöten bei einsätzen im salzwasser?



Sofortstopplager NIE!!! fetten!!!!!!!!

Diese Lager dürfen nur geölt werden. Bei Fett können die Walzen nicht mehr richtig arbeiten und verkleben. Dann ist es vorbei mit Rücklaufsperre.

Es ist sogar so, dass feine Sofortstopplager mit kleinen Walzen ein wesentlich dünneres Öl brauchen als sehr grosse Lager. Bei meinen Brandungsrollen mögen einige schones W90 -W120 Marine-Getriebeöl andere kommen gerade noch mit dem extrem dünnen Ferrariöl aus. Für Spinnrollen ist auch das noch zu dick. Da nehme Ich dann das Caramba Super Öl oder das gute von Hilti.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Okay, also ölen. Ist es denn von nöten? Hab mal gelesen, dass es schwierig ist es auseinander bzw. wieder zusammen zu bauen.


----------



## friggler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ölen schadet mit Sicherheit nicht. Vor allem wenn an Salzwasser geangelt wird.
Daher meine Meinung Ölen ist nötig.

Bei meinen Arcs habe Ich die Sofortstopplager noch nicht komplett zerlegt.#c

Bei den meisten Rollen habe Ich, wenn der Rotor abgenommen war mit einer Spritze und einer etwas dickeren Kanüle (40er-60er) von oben das Lager geölt. 
Anschliessend zur Kontrolle das Lager zerlegt. Bei fast allen Rollen war das Lager dann danach gut geölt - so weiss Ich dass Ich mir das nächste mal das zerlegen sparen kann.
Bei 2 Rollen war das Lager nochmals abgedichtet, da muss der Dichtdeckel usw. entfernt werden, sonst kommt kein Öl ins Lager. Im Betrieb kommt bei denen aber auch kein Wasser ins Lager.

Einige Sofortstopplager sind vom Aufbau sehr tricky...
Da gibt es eine kleine Mitnehmerscheibe mit einer kleinen Nase, und eine Mikro-Feder. Darunter erst befindet sich ein mehrteiliger Lagerkäfig. Das ist tw. ein übles Geduldspiel. 

Bei den meisten ist aber nur ein Deckel wie eine Unterlegescheibe mit Ohren aufgeschraubt. Wenn der entfernt wird liegt das Lager offen. 
Weiteres zerlegen ist normalerweise nicht nötig, bei diesem Aufbau reicht es meist auch von oben zu ölen, ohne das Lager zu öffnen, da die Scheibe nicht das Lager abdichtet sondern vereinfacht gesagt mehr oder weniger nur verhindert dass die Walzen und der Käfig herausfallen.

Bei der Red Arc sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
(Ich habe gerade auf der Zeichnung (Red Arc) nachgeschaut. Die Zeichnung befindet sich auf der Deckellasche des Rollenkartons)

_Zuerst Sicherungsschraube (nr. 16) lösen, damit die Mutter des Rotors (nr 17) gelöst werden kann.
Dann den Rotor abnehmen nachdem die Teile U-Scheibe/Zahnscheibe/Distanzscheibe (nr 13, 12, 11) ganz einfach von der Achse abgezogen wurden. 
Wenn Du jetzt die drei Schrauben (nr 33) löst kannst Du den Deckel (nr 34) entfernen.
Jetzt müsstest Du ein normales Kugellager (nr 35) in einem Gehäuse (nr 36) sehen. 
Unter dem Kugellage befindet sich das Sofortstopplager. Weiter brauchst Du nicht zu demontieren.
Ein paar Tropfen Öl und gut. In umgekehrter Reihenfolge zusammenschrauben._

Ich finde es recht einfach...
Ob Du es Dir zutraust das zu zerlegen musst Du selbst entscheiden. Ansonsten vom Fachhändler machen lassen, oder von jemandem der das schon gemacht hat...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Ist es nicht einfacher das Lager gegen ein gut abgedichtetes Qualitätslager auszutauschen;+


 
und


> Klar, wäre ein wirklicher Gewinn. Wer was findet soll mal die Hand heben. |wavey:


 
Moin Moin!!! Ich heb dann jetzt mal die Hand|wavey: ... Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das da noch keiner von Euch drauf gestossen ist, aber schaut mal bei www.kugellagerfiedler.com rein. Die haben wirklich jede Art von Kugellagern. Allerdings ist den Ihr Katalog einfach nur Fachchinesisch für mich;+ ...
Stehe nämlich auch grad vor dem Prob mit nem festgefressenen Schnurlaufröllchenlager. Zwar nicht von ner Arc, aber das passt hier vielleicht ja auch hin...Zumal ich in diesem Fred die meiste Kompetenz erwarte|supergri |rolleyes 

Bei der Cormoran Seacor 7 PiF 4000 meiner Göttergattin hat sich nach ca 6Std#q !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Salzwasserangelei das Schnurlauröllchenlager sowas von dermaßen festgefressen:r :r . Da hilft nur noch entsorgen und austauschen!!!
Über diesen Umstand hab ich mir fast die Krätze geärgert,so das ich nu auf der Suche nach nem Shop bin wo ich nach und nach sämtliche Originallager meiner Rollen gegen Hi- Class Lager austauschen kann.
Leider verfüge ich nicht über die Messeinrichtungen um die Kugellager so auszumessen, das ich diese Online bestellen kann. Mit nem einfachen Schulgeodreieck werd ich da wohl nicht wirklich was werden|supergri ... Langt da so ne einfache Schiebelehre aus´m Baumarkt die auch´n 10tel mm misst oder ist das noch zu ungenau??
Geschweige denn weiss ich was genau für ein Lager ich denn nun kaufen muss... Gibt ja 100000000000 (oder so ähnlich|rolleyes ) verschiedene Ausführungen.
Also Ihr "Rollenzerlegecracks"|supergri  immer her mit den Tips...

Bin doch nen Kaufmann und kenn mich mit sowas nicht so wirklich aus|supergri |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Langt da so ne einfache Schiebelehre aus´m Baumarkt die auch´n 10tel mm misst oder ist das noch zu ungenau??


Wenn sie denn die 1/10mm genau miß ja.  ansonsten vergeß das Ding, in Polen+Russen flohmarkverkäufen findet man oft bessere für 5-10 EUR. Die Relevanten Lager haben oft bestimmte Maße, so ein 14/7/4 ist klassisch. Es sind nur 3 Maße und meist in ganzen mm (für metrische Lager). Bei krummen anglischen Maßen kann es schwierig werden. Und vor den billigen China-Lagern ist bisher auch immer noch zu warnen, da bekommst Du keine wirklich gute Qualität.
Shimano verbaut angeblich für bessere Rollen INA-Lager aus Germany, das ist doch schon mal ein guter Nasenrichtwert. 

Zu den Lagern: Am besten wären halbseitig geschlossene, weil man die Auswaschen und neu fetten könnte. Beidseitig offene sind Mist am Großrad, an den Seiten. In die beidseitig geschlossenen wie die beiden großen KL der Arcs bekommt man kein Fett mehr rein, nur Motoröl. 
Meine bekommen ein Synthetic-Motorölbad für eine 1/4 Stunde bei der Erstfettung, laufen astrein so. Wenn Fett+Öl gut gefüllt darin sind, kommt eben auch nichts anderes rein.

Die Arcs haben an den Seiten (1 überbreites und 1 sehr dünnes) keine durchschnittlichen Lager, die hat Ryobi z.B. erst in die Excia eingebaut.
Die Arc-Lager müßte ich nochmal demnächst genau nachmessen - hab ich bisher nicht exakt festgehalten, es sind aber nur 3 Typen drin in der Rolle selber. In den Kurbeln versteckt sich noch ein 4.Typ und bei der Excia hinten am WS ein weiterer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



friggler schrieb:


> Bei meinen Arcs habe Ich die Sofortstopplager noch nicht komplett zerlegt.


Ich schon. Gehen auch gut mit Öl+Fettgemisch (wie aus meiner Anleitung), darf eben nur nicht zu dick sein, selbst im Winter gabs kein Problem und besser zudichten tut das so.
Es ist erstaunlich einfach und die einzelnen Walzen sind nett, gut zu reinigen usw..
Man muß nur gut auf die Federmechanik an dem Messingstab vorne aufpassen bzw. sich gut merken wie eingebaut. Mit klebrigen Schmiermittel halten die einzelnen Walzen auch wieder gut im inneren Plastikhalter und lassen sich in den Stahlkäfig gut einschieben. 
Falls die nicht festkleben und dauernd wieder herunterfallen wird das ganz schön nervig. :g


----------



## friggler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Falls die nicht festkleben und dauernd wieder herunterfallen wird das ganz schön nervig. :g



Und warum sollte Ich mir das antun?
Gibt es einen Vorteil sich das gefriggel zu geben?

Ich habe auch schon div. Sofortstopplager zerlegt...da musste das wg. rep. sein. Die Arcs sind doch aber optimal aufgebaut, so dass für eine Wartung und Pflege das Entfernen des davor liegenden Kugellagers reicht.

Ich nehme dafür aber nur Öl, weil das mischen von Öl und Fett absolut nicht gut sein soll.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



friggler schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Vorteil sich das gefriggel zu geben?


Ich dachte Friggler tun das aus Leidenschaft.  

Also wo es einen Vorteil bringt, ist das totale Entfernen des alten Fettes und verwenden von was neuem besseren, von wegen Fabrikatmischung.



friggler schrieb:


> Ich nehme dafür aber nur Öl, weil das mischen von Öl und Fett absolut nicht gut sein soll.


Ist ja nicht meine Erfindung, sondern wurde von einem kompeteten Profi :g wie dem Balzer Rollendoktor mal ausführlich erläutert, und etliche Rollenliebhaber verfahren seit langen Zeiten so, z.T. sogar mit noch dünneren Mischungen.

Nicht alle Sachen passen natürlich zusammen, wenn die sich nicht vertragen läuft dies aber nur auf eine schlechte Schmierwirkung und vorzeitiges Neufetten hinaus. Wenn man einmal ein funktionierendes Schmiermittel gefunden hat, kann das nicht mehr passieren.

Ich verwende zur Zeit 2 Sorten: Einmal das Fett+Ölgemisch, an kritischen Stellen das Fett dicker, und zweitens das weiße Titanium-Fahradgetriebefett pur, was sehr gut haftet. Aber die Zeit bleibt nicht stehen, mal sehen was noch so alles kommt.


----------



## friggler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ging ja auch nicht gegen dich...|wavey:

Habe meine Info auch nur von einem Chemiemeister (Produktion) der Shell ...
... und der sagte Öl und Fett mischen ist xxxxx
Besonders schlecht wird es wenn mineralisch und syntetisch gemischt wird.

Bis zu dem halbstündigen Vortrag habe Ich das selbst auch meist gemacht|supergri

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## friggler (7. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich dachte Friggler tun das aus Leidenschaft.
> 
> Also wo es einen Vorteil bringt, ist das totale Entfernen des alten Fettes und verwenden von was neuem besseren, von wegen Fabrikatmischung.



Friggler machen SOWAS nur wenn Sie müssen:q:q:q

Das entfernen von altem Schmiermittel ist natürlich ein Argument:m

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## argon08 (10. März 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

hallo
ich bin auch besizer einer blue arc und bei mir ist diese komische knattern auch!! würde sie auch gern aueinander nehmen und neu fetten trau mich aber nicht ganz:c .ist klar wenn man noch nie ne rolle auseinander genommen hat muss es nicht unbedingt gleich so ne gute rolle sein
könnte nicht mal einer zeigen wie das gemacht wird ??
ich meine so als bilderreihenfolge #c 

ich hoffe es ist nicht zu viel verlangt |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Also zum Fetten jetzt nochmal ein paar neue Erfahrungen nach einem Jahr Einsatz der Roten und 2 Jahren der silbernen Excenter-Typen:

Die Excenter-Verleger Spro BlueArc 7000, 8000 und Ryobi Applause sowie die einfacheren Ryobi Ecusima, Spro Passion usw. kann man gut mit dem Fettgemisch, wie ich es in der Angelpraxis beschrieben habe, auf Vordermann und klasse laufend bringen. Wenn es dünn genug angemischt wird (oder als kleine Sondermischung), funktioniert das auch super selbst mit dem Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager, und das Schnurlaufröllchen bei allen Typen bekommt bei mir auch die Getriebemischung, hält damit 2 derbe Einsatzmonate Stille und funktioniert super. Klagen über das Röllchen kann ich dann nicht nachvollziehen, da kenne ich aber schlimmere (gute) Rollenfabrikate.

Die Wormshaft-Verleger Spro BlueArc 9000 und Red Arc 10000, die Ryobi Zauber und Excia sind, was den Wormshaft und das Übertragergetriebe betrifft, anspruchvoller bezüglich der Klebrigkeit des Fettes. Hier zeigt sich das weiße Titan-Fett aus dem Fahrradhandel als bisher am besten geeignet, auch eine schnarrende Rolle wird damit wieder sanft laufend, bekommt die Rolle also "in den Griff" . Dieses Fett haftet noch besser als das ab Werk. 

Eine Leichtlaufmischung Kugellagerfett+Öl funktioniert gut für Getriebe mit mehr Spiel, also Excenterverleger oder alte Rollen, dies ist bei diesen speziellen Wormshaft-Trieben aber nicht so, alles Fett was nicht gut klebt wird zu schnell weggedrückt. Der Nachteil durch das weiße Titan-Fett ist, daß erst erstmal keinen Superleichtlauf ergibt (Einlaufen), dafür ist halt das Scharren und Schnarren weg, die Rolle läuft satt.

Für alle anderen Stellen auch bei einer Wormshaft-Verleger Rolle nehme ich aber wie oben beschrieben das Kugellagerfett und Öl.

Ne bebilderte Anleitung für die Arcs ist vorgemerkt, kann ich aber erst dann machen und schreiben, wenn mal wieder etwas Zeit frei ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

*Auf der Suche nach dem besten Getriebelauf:*

So, habe mal Bestandaufnahme mit dem Fetten gemacht, was bisher am besten dauerhaft läuft ist das was in einer Nova 740 drin war, und da sogar außergewöhnlich mehr als sonst fast nix. Das Getriebe ist damit sehr gut bedient, läuft im Vergleich doch besser als das weiße Titan-Fahrradfett.

Dazu mal angefragt, ob es das nicht auch nach gibt, direkt in der Konsistenz wie Spro das in ihren Rollen drinnen hat. Wieso nicht das Orginalfett zum Nachfetten versuchen, irgendwie ist das bisher  immer unterblieben. |kopfkrat eigentlich merkwürdig.

Wer hätte denn Bedarf daran? #h , vlt. kann das ja sinnvoll gebündelt und weitergeleitet werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

@friggler Andreas
Wie sieht es denn mit Deinen Erkundigungen nach dem Superleichtlauffett aus? #h


----------



## friggler (20. April 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Leider noch nichts umwerfendes.
Waffenfett der BW soll sehr gut sein und auch bei Minusgraden nicht viel härter werden. Aber die Grundviskosität ist immer noch recht zäh...
Wenn Ich was neues habe gebe Ich Bescheid.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

um Schnurlaufröllchen und den Problemchen damit,
(gerade aus dem Nachbarthread gelesen):

Nehmt mal was anständiges zum Schmieren (was übrigens z.B. den Walzenlagern auch gut bekommt). :g
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/423/14/
(das ist der gedachte Auftakt zu einer später mal kommenden Wartungsserie der Arcs)

Nicht Öl und nicht Fett, sonders beides im Gemisch, hält besser und läuft besser. 

Zum Zerlegen: Wenn zerlegt, muß man drauf achten, daß neben dem großen Röllchen und dem Kugellager darunter ganz hinten im Metallhalter am Übergang zum Bügel ein Kunststoffscheibchen sitzt, ganz dünn und durchsichtig. Das muß raus und gesäubert und neu geschmiert werden, schabt sonst eklig, dabei gestaltet sich das richtig schwierig ohne geeignetes Werkzeug. 

Eine Stecknadel oder Spritze geht schon ganz gut, einfach unterheben und raus, nicht reinstechen. Dann muß darin im Halter auch noch geputzt werden, was mindestens ein Streichholz oder Zahnstocher erfordert, Q-Tips sind auch gut, auch für's Röllchen, bei mir kommt noch Zahnarztwerkzeug :g zum Einsatz. 

Wenn alles wieder schön sauber ist, dann einen Schwupps Ölfett  unter das Scheibchen im Halter, und unter das Kugellager bzw. das Röllchen, zusammenbauen und das Fett sollte gut herausquellen. Das dann weggewischt und nachbearbeitet, so das keine Spuren mehr bleiben. Dazu nehme ich im letzten Gang einen Schaschlikspieß und schiebe den auf dem Röllchen hin und her, auf der anderen Seite halte ich einen kleinen gefalteten Tupfer Klopapier dagegen, bis alles Fett wieder heruntergerieben ist. 

Das ist zwar ein bischen aufwendiger als nur mal eben hip+hop, aber dann funzt das Röllchen wieder für lange Zeit.
Man darf nicht vergessen, daß das Röllchen recht groß ist und demzufolge auf einem großen Umfang läuft, was einerseits mechanischen Wackel und Wegdrücken der Schmierung begünstigt, auf der anderen Seite aber für extremen Leichtlauf und Schnurschonung sorgt. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

*Eine Kurzanleitung für Arc-Schrauber:*

Grobschritte:
- 1. Anbauteile abnehmen, Kurbel und Spule abschrauben und wegnehmen, so daß nur noch Body und Rotor da sind.
- 2. Öffnen
- 3. Getriebeteile rausnehmen für kleine Fettung
- -- oder alles zerlegen für große Fettung
- 4. Metallteile säubern (Papier,WC,Zewa) und waschen in Petroleum (schonend) oder Waschbenzin (radikaler), pinseln im Glas.
- 5. Neues Fett auf alle Bewegteile und Laufstellen, am einfachsten sukzessive beim umgekehrten Zusammensetzen.
- 6. Zuschrauben, umgekehrt zum Öffnen.

Zum Öffnen:
- 1. Von der Achse die Distanzscheiben und Zahnräder abziehen, sitzen beim ersten Mal sehr fest.
- 2. Die kleine Blockierschraube (Kreuz/klein) abschrauben
- 3. Die messingfarbene Mutter lösen (normales Gewinde), mit einem M10er Maulschlüssel.
- 4. Rotor abnehmen, runterruckeln.
- 5. Heckblende abschrauben (Kreuz) und runterschubsen
- 6. Jetzt alle Deckelschrauben (Kreuz) lösen 
- 7. Deckel abnehmen, und *zuerst* die braune U-Bügelfeder für die Rücklaufsperre ganz oben entnehmen.
Die vergißt man auch zu gerne wieder wenn man den Deckel zu macht.


----------



## Hooked (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Mal ne Frage zum zusammenbauen. Die Bügelfeder kann mann doch nur wieder einbauen wenn die Ritzelscheibe wieder drauf ist oder? ALso funktionierte bei mir nur so. Die Rücklaufsperre funzt auch wieder. bin mir aber trotzdem nicht sicher ob das so richtig ist. Dieses U (Bügelfeder) muß doch mit der Seite wo die Nase ist an der Innenwand in der Nut liegen oder? so das diese Nase oben aufliegt??
Habe die Feder damals beim auseinanderbauen nicht gesehen, lag einfach im Gehäuse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Dieses U (Bügelfeder) muß doch mit der Seite wo die Nase ist an der Innenwand in der Nut liegen oder? so das diese Nase oben aufliegt??


Ja, genau so.
Wenn Du sie nicht an dem großen Aluminiumantriebsrad dran vorbei in die Führung bringst, muß das erst wieder raus, die Feder in die Führung und dann das Rad wieder hinein. 
Mit den dünnen Justierscheibchen auf dem Aluminiumantriebsrad oben und unten muß man noch sehr aufpassen, daß die wieder in die orginalen Stellen kommen, sonst knarrt es nachher furchtbar, einer der Hauptgründe für einen "Getriebebrand".


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Sehr gut! Vielen Dank für die immer wieder sehr kompetente Hilfe!!!


----------



## Hooked (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Womit öle ich am besten das Schnurlaufröllchen? Beim Kurbeln unter Belastung surrt die Rolle. Ich glaube aber das kommt vom Schnurlaufröllchen oder einfach nur von der geflochtenen. Habe Tuf Line drauf, die ist ja ein wenig rau. Könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Das wird schon das "altbekannte"  Schnurlaufröllchenproblem sein.
Abhilfe, siehe da weiter oben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1594183&postcount=42

Mit Öl alleine und ohne mal richtig auszuputzen schraddelt das Röllchen halt.


----------



## Hooked (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Danke!


----------



## Hooked (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Schonwieder ich!
Sorry falls ich nerve! ;+

Oben in die Bremse, also unter den Spulendeckel (Bremsknauf). Muß da auch Fett rein oder Fett-Öl-Mix? Wieviel und wohin? Habe die ganzen  Freds schon länger durch. Kann mich aber nicht entsinnen wo das beschrieben war. Also, vielen Dank nochmal im voraus. Das dürfte es dann auch gewesen sein.
Fürs erste!:m

Petri und dicke Fische...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Oben in die Bremse, also unter den Spulendeckel (Bremsknauf). Muß da auch Fett rein oder Fett-Öl-Mix?


Nein, bloß nicht! Habe die bisher fein in Ruhe gelassen, die funktionieren so sehr gut. Wenn Du da fettest und das nicht peinlich als Minifilm begrenzt, ist die hohe Bremswirkung im Arsc.. 
Diese textilen Faserscheiben brauchen nicht so gefettet werden wie alte Filz- oder Pappscheiben.

Die Spule bleibt beim Fetten außen vor, am besten WEIT wegstellen. :m


----------



## Hooked (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ja, aber da ist doch auch vorher schon Fett drin!?? Ich hab da von jemandem aus einem Shimano-Service-Center gehört, man müsse da schon nachfetten. Ich sollte die Rolle einfach beim Händler (meines Vertrauens) abgeben falls ich mir nicht sicher sei. 
Würde sich fast ja mit Deinen Aussagen decken. 
Werde wohl auch mal die Finger davon lassen. 
Ganz zu Anfang, als ich die Rolle bekam, dachte ich es  soll niemals Fett oder Öl auf die Bremse. Deswegen war ich ja verdutzt als da so viel Fett in der Bremse war. Daraufhin hab ich ne E-Mail ans Center geschrieben und die (obige) Antwort bekommen.
Wenn Du diesbezüglich etwas neues erfährst, dann bitte Schreiben! Danke!!!

Aber das wirst Du wohl eh, so wie ich das hier mitbekomme.:m


----------



## Hooked (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ähh, sorry meinte den Bremskopf. Der war voller Fett, an der Spule nicht ganz so viel.


----------



## Fxxxxx (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hallo,

bin auch an dem Thema Wormshaft-Getriebe fetten interessiert. Habe jetzt mal Liqui Moly LM 47 Langzeitfest (MoS2 Fett mit Notlaufeigenschaften) probiert und das macht optisch gar keinen guten Eindruck, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass es gleich wieder von der Wormshaft-Achse runtergeschoben wird.

War bei dem Original-Fett nicht so (Mitchell Rolle Ideal 2000).
Meiner Ansicht nach müsste es schon ein zäheres Haft-Fett sein, was auch schön Fäden zieht.

Wie sieht es denn mit diesen Produkten aus (also rein von den Daten her):

Interflon Fin Grease OG
http://www.interflon.com/website/realtimenew.php?link=T83910&land=DE&taal=DE

CRC Superhaftfett EP-Lithiumseifen-Fett, 
http://www.rolf-richter.de/html/crc.html

CASTROL MOLUB-ALLOY BRB 572
http://www.castrol.com/castrol/productdetailmin.do?categoryId=9001704&contentId=7003573

LIQUI MOLY - Bootsfett
http://www.svb.de/motoren+antriebstechnik/oele+fette/fette/liqui+moly+bootsfett.html

Kettenhaftspray 500ml E-COLL
http://www.leitermann-shop.de/ARTICLE/1350461.htm

und Hochdruck-Haftfett
http://cgi.ebay.de/Hochdruck-Haftfett-300-ml-Spraydose_W0QQitemZ330128284304

Förch Weißes Sprühfett S406
http://www.foerch.de/ProductDetails.aspx?branch=2&pgid=183&pid=65005600

|uhoh:|kopfkrat#c


und Fett sollte nicht teurer als die Mitchell-Angelrollen sein :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ich bin mit dem (nur) für die Getriebegehäuse der WS-Rollen bisher am besten zufrieden:
http://www.hanseline.de/infobl/Titanfett.pdf

(bei Excenter-Läufern gehts auch anders)

Auch sowas z.B. hört sich gut und gut haftend an:
"Löslichkeit in Wasser bei 20°C: praktisch unlöslich in Wasser"


----------



## Fxxxxx (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ja, das Titan-Fett hattest ja schon öfters erwähnt. Danke für den Link - nun weiß ich als Nicht-Radfahrer welches Fett du meinst (also das von Hanseline) #6

Deinen Artikel über die Fett-Öl-Mische habe ich mir auch schon mal ausgedruckt, bevor er in den Weiten des www nicht mehr auffindbar ist :q


Früher (also zu DDR Zeiten) habe ich meine DDR-Angelrollen immer mit relativ festen bernsteinfarbenen Fett aus der Patrone einer Fettpresse gefettet.
Die Rollen liefen dann zwar nicht ganz so leicht, aber trotzdem sehr geschmeidig (kein klappern knietschen und knatschen)


----------



## bärchen (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Genau Fritze,

das Fett für Landmaschinen aus der Fettpresse ist genau richtig, das haftet auch ordentlich an den zu fettenden Teilen. Zu Beginn wirklich alles ein bisschen schwergängiger, aber nach ein Mal Angeln läuft das 1A. Fürs Schnurlaufröllchen ein paar Tropfen Motorenöl, daß hat jeder daheim rumstehen. Keine Angst es greift die Teile  der Angelrollen nicht an, das wird zwar oft behauptet, aber ich benutzte dieses Öl schon bestimmt 10 Jahre an meinen Rollen (Quick-Rollen) und es gibt keinerlei Probleme.
Ich fette und öle die Rolle 1 Mal im Jahr, vielleicht zwischendurch nochmal einen Tropfen für Schnurlaufröllchen.
Nur nicht mit der "Pflegerei" übertreiben, was hier im Board scheinbar einige machen


----------



## melis (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Deckel(Body) der Nova abbekomme? Der ist im Bremsknauf hinten noch versenkt. Ich will lieber frage als da mit zuviel Gewalt ran zu gehen.

Stimmt es das man nachher den Bremsknauf nicht mehr genauso an die Rolle bekommt wie vorher(Es bleibt ein Spalt)?

Danke schön.


----------



## Hooked (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Moin Paul!#h
Ich kann Dir im Moment leider noch nichts dazu sagen! 
AngelDet hat meines wissens nach auch noch nicht(zumindest nicht viel) an den Novas geschraubt. Aber an allen bekannten Arc´s(Blue;Red;Zauber;etc....).
Musste mal warten was er Dir dazu sagen kann.
Ansonsten stehe ich kurz davor mit einem Kollegen seine Nova auseinander zu nehmen. Kann Dir ja bescheid sagen. Oder probier es selber aus, wenn Du meinst das Du das schaffen könntest. Wenn Du ein wenig Handwerklich (technisch) drauf hast, dann müsste es klappen. Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist dann warte lieber auf Det!!!
Petri!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



melis schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Deckel(Body) der Nova abbekomme? Der ist im Bremsknauf hinten noch versenkt. Ich will lieber frage als da mit zuviel Gewalt ran zu gehen.


Doch, die hatte ich auch schon mal auf, mußte doch schauen wie sie sich im Unterschied macht. :m

Um den Bremsknopf ist ein Gummi, das muß ab, da unter ist eine Haltespange, die muß ab, dann kann man den Endknopf runternehmen. Ist aber auch schon wieder eine ganze Zeit her ...
Auf jedem Fall ist die Knopfbefestigung aber solide, keine Angst mit Spalt, da sind andere Rollen echt problematischer. Achso: Obacht!, die Kugel - mir sprang sie auf nimmerwiedersehen weg und jetzt ist da eine vom Patronenfüller drin: Da ist eine kleine Schussfeder mit einer Stahlkugel eingebaut. 
(Für die Ratsche)

Die Nova 740 Black war übrigens sehr gut geschmiert, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Exemplaren vorher, hat lange gut gehalten. Die Bremsscheiben sind aber leider ein Schwachpunkt, wobei das den Starkschnurangler ohne feine Drillambitionen eher weniger stören dürfte. Bremse zu und Wels raus!


----------



## Fxxxxx (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Also der Tip mit dem Hanseline Titanfett ist offensichtlich goldrichtig. Nachdem sowas bei uns kein örtlicher Händler führt, habe ich mir mal einen 250g Pott zu einem guten Kurs kommen lassen (glaube ich jedenfalls: 4,99€ + faire 3,90€ Versandkosten).

Gut macht es sich, wenn man die Wormshaft-Achse ausbaut, entfettet (ich sprühe einfach alles mit Bremsenreiniger weg) und dann erst das Titanfett rauftut. Das Lager des "Nippels" (oder wie das heißt) sollte aber nur geölt werden, damit sich der Nippel schön leicht dreht.
So ist das Wormshaft-Getriebe schön ruhig und man merkt minimal den oberen und unteren Umkehrpunkt und kein Rattern zwischendrinn.

Für andere Schmierstellen in der Rolle sollte man des Titan aber nicht nutzen, da so wie AngelDet es schon sagte, in der Tat ein "kreidiger" Lauf entsteht.


@AngelDet: Hast Du schon mal mit Silikonfetten oder Silikonölen experimentiert?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Nein, bisher gingen 2 alternative Fette gut, das eine eben das weiße Titanf. . 4,99 hab ich auch im örtlichen Fahradhandel bezahlt, hat allerdings 2 Wochen gedauert, da dürfte ein Versand dann schneller sein. 

Teilapplikationen haben mit den vorderen Ritzeln nicht funktioniert, da wandern die verschiedenen Fette über die Zahnräder und gerade die vordere "Zahnradpumpe" der WS-Arc ineinander, also weißes und bernstein. Beeinträchtigt schon den Lauf, ohne das irgendwas schwerwiegendes passiert. Eine Rolle mit voll-weiße-Fettung an allen Zahnrädern im Gehäuse arbeitet aber am stabilsten bezüglich gleich gutem Lauf. Das Orginalfett der Nova von Spro steht immer noch aus, die Gummitanke wollte mal nachfragen und das besorgen können. Vlt. ist das das Geheimnis von Siggi vonner Tanke ?

Ein Tipp aus einer anderen Bereich von Feinmechaniklagern ist noch, daß man den Einlauf der Rolle beschleunigen und verbessern könnte, wie es sich beim Einschleifen von Gleitlagern anbietet. Dazu gibt es Berichte, daß ein leichter Schmirgel wie Wienerweiß in ein einfaches Fett gemischt und eine Zeitweise Bearbeitung damit, eine Finierung der Oberfläche erreicht. 
Damit könnte man vlt. die allerbeste Laufeigenschaft ereichen? |kopfkrat 

Kommt jedenfalls alles später, no time at time.


----------



## Hooked (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Moin! 
Jetzt nochmal "extra für mich" bitte! #c|supergri:g

Was ist denn jetzt besser? Das weisse TitanFett oder der Nigrin-Mix? Oder könnte man auch das weisse mischen?

Danke! |wavey:


----------



## Hooked (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hab auch mal bei meinen TD nachfragen lassen ob das (SPRO)Arc-Rollenfett im Handel erhältlich ist. Antwort kommt, kann aber noch dauern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Moin!
> Jetzt nochmal "extra für mich" bitte! #c|supergri:g
> 
> Was ist denn jetzt besser? Das weisse TitanFett oder der Nigrin-Mix? Oder könnte man auch das weisse mischen?
> ...


Das weisse TitanFett nur für die WS-Rollen, WS+Getriebe, also das unterm Deckel.
Für alles andere und die Excenterrollen-Getriebe der "Nigrin-Mix". Auch Walzenlager (wenn wirklich dünn) und Schnuraufröllchen.


----------



## Hooked (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ok, Danke! Werde bald mal ne gründliche Reinigung in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## pike1984 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ich kämpf grad mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen. Leider krieg ich diese durchsichtige Scheibe hinterm Kugellager nicht rausgehebelt. Ich komm da nirgends drunter mit der Stecknadel. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?


Oh, sorry! Sollte eigentlich in den anderen Schnurlaufröllchen-Thread.


----------



## Hooked (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Nö, Du mußt vorsichtig hebeln. Aber aufpassen das Du nichts zerkratzt oder vermackst. Bei mir waren soger 2 Scheibchen darunter.#c
Hat aber eigentlich sofort funktioniert. Versuchs einfach weiter...


----------



## Hooked (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

ähm...sogar...    ...sollte da stehen....|rotwerden


----------



## pike1984 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Komisch, bei mir war da nix mit hebeln. Habs dann aufgegeben und mich darauf beschränkt die sichtbare Seite zu säubern und einzufetten. Habe auch das Gefühl, dass es etwas besser ist mit dem Schleifen. Naja, evtl. mach ich sie nochmal auf nachher. Wobei: Bin ja schon froh alles wieder zusammenbekommen zu haben, ohne dass was kaputt ging. Ich werd berichten...


----------



## an78 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hi Leutz,

am WE hat meine Red Arc 10400 aufgegeben, ausgerechnet als ich einen Schwarm Barsche ausgemacht hatte.Problem ist, das der Schnurfangbügel nicht mehr einrastet. Zuvor hatte dieser bereits Spiel gehabt. Die Rolle ist erst 6Monate alt und war erst 5x am Wasser. Leider habe ich keine Rechnung mehr und der Dealer (Angeldomäne Leipzig) ist nicht mein Stammdealer, da das beim Vorbeifahren ein Spontankauf war. Daher denke ich, wenig Chancen auf Kulanz. Habt ihr eine Adresse, wo ich die Rolle einschicken kann oder eine andere Idee.

Besten Dank 
Gruß André


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



an78 schrieb:


> Zuvor hatte dieser bereits Spiel gehabt. Die Rolle ist erst 6Monate alt und war erst 5x am Wasser.


Das ist ziemlich sicher die Schraube bzw. die beiden Schrauben des Bügels, die man kontrollieren sollte, einmal wenn neu und auch nach jedem Warten+Ölen  . Das mit den lockeren Schrauben war vor über einem Jahr so richtig eine Seuche, und muß mit schlampiger Montage zu tun haben. |rolleyes

Wenn man merkt, das was lockerer wird bei den Rollen, sofort die Ursache suchen, normal ist das nie. :g

Zu Dealer? #c


----------



## fritte (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hallo, 
wollte auch mal ein paar meiner Rollen neu fetten und ölen.
Habe mich hier auf den Seiten auch durchgelesen und habe ne frage ob siliconöl was taugt. siehe http://shop.angelsport.de/048344.85.585 
da es bis-40°c haltbar ist, dachte ich es wäre auf jedenfall besser wie das bekannte wd40.
Wollte meine Rhino´s,shimano´s usw mal wieder ein wenig flott bekommen. Ich weiß die frage kommt häufiger, aber war doch richtig, die lager fetten und den rest ölen, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Was willst Du damit machen? Zu dünne Öle machen eher Probleme, wenn sie an die Lagerstellen eindringen. Zum Abputzen und einer Oberflächenpflege geht das aber gut.


----------



## fritte (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Also nicht wirklich geeignet, verstehe ich das richtig?
Dachte es wäre besser wie das wd40 aufgrund das es beständiger gegen wärme/reibung und gegen kälte ist.
Dann kann ich ja bei meinem Nähmaschinenöl bleiben.
Hat meiner 70jahre alten Maschine nie geschadet


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



fritte schrieb:


> Also nicht wirklich geeignet, verstehe ich das richtig?


Für Kugellager und Gleitlager auf jeden Fall nicht geeignet.


----------



## Breamhunter (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hier steht etwas über Kunststofflager. Brauchen *keine* Schmierung und haben eine hohe Verschleißfestigkeit. Das wäre doch die ultimative Lösung für alle technisch Unbegabten (wie mich z.B.):vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Für Meeresangeln bei Korrosisonsproblemen sicher eine feine Sache mit dem Kunststoff. Aus Flugzeugbauteflon habe ich mir auf einer Minidrehbank mal Ersatz für Normkugellager der Ambidex 2410 gedreht, funzte ganz gut. Eine alte Daiwa Silver 2600C hatte rechts und links am Großrad auch 2 Kunststoffeinstecklagerbuchsen, das ist wirklich robust und gammelte auch bei Meerwassereinlagerung :g nicht, der Sand geht auch leichter raus als aus einem (offenen) Kugellager! 

Reine "Ringe aus Kunststoff" sind eine feine Sache, für das Schnurlaufröllchen im Meer wäre es auch super, bewährt bei Shakespeare Ambidex/Sigma/Supra als dünne Unterlagenbuchse. 

Die Mix-Kugellager Kunststoff+Stahl betrachte ich ein bischen mit Mißtrauen. Ein Gleitlager hat eine hohe Auflagefläche, eine Kugel bzw. die ganze Kugelreihe des Kugellagers eine sehr kleine. Daher schätze ich, daß solche Kunststofflagerungen für Kugeln nicht so stark belastbar sind, bei Stationärrollen am Flansch ein Problem. Einige wenige solche Kunststoffkugellager die ich schon mal in den Fingern hatte (alte Rechenmaschinen etc.) bestätigten den Eindruck des leichten Ausschlackerns.

Die Aussagen zu Leichtlauf und niedrigem Gewicht machen das schon interessant.

Wie gesagt: Einfache Buchsenlager funzen auf jeden Fall #6 und sind somit eine sehr robuste wenn auch nicht besonders leichtlaufende Lagerung.


----------



## donlotis (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hallo,

ich habe gestern eine Tube Penn-Rollenfett geschenkt bekommen. Da meine RedArc mal eine Reinigung und anschließende Neueinfettung gebrauchen könnte, wollte ich einmal Eure Erfahrungen über das Rollenfett von Penn hören.

Ist das Penn-Fett so gut wie die Rollen von Penn, und kann ich damit auch eine Spro RedArc innen schmieren?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



donlotis schrieb:


> Ist das Penn-Fett so gut wie die Rollen von Penn, und kann ich damit auch eine Spro RedArc innen schmieren?


Ich kenn die Konsistenz von dem Fett nicht. 
Versuch doch die Klebefähigkeit gegen wegwischen mal zu beurteilen. #c

Vlt. sollte man mal einen normierten Schmier- und Wischtest mit dem Finger auf z.B. einem 1 EUR Stück erfinden? |kopfkrat 

Bei einer WS-Rolle ist die Klebefähigkeit entscheident, daß am WS und den vorgelagerten Antriebsritzeln das Fett nicht einfach wieder weggepumpt wird. Passiert bei zu glasigen und an sich zu festen Fetten. Die Konsistenz des neueren etwas weißeren Fetts in der Spro Nova ist ideal. 
Leider kommt der Dealer nicht nach  bzw. rüber damit. Wollen wir mal eine Umfrage starten wer Interesse dran hätte? :g

Wenn Du es mit dem Penn-Rollenfett ausprobieren willst, kannst Du nach 5min kurbeln schon merken ob das Fett hält oder notorisches Kratzen |rolleyes durchkommt. Im schlimmsten Fall das Procedere dann nochmal. 
Vlt. besorgst Du dir sicherheitshalber doch schon mal das weiße Fahrradfett, das funzt! #6


----------



## donlotis (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Danke, dann werde ich es wohl erst einmal mit dem Penn-Fett probieren. Sollte das nichts sein, werde ich mir das besagte weiße Fett besorgen.

Übrigens: Das Penn-Fett hat die selbe Konsistenz und Farbe wie das alte DAM-Rollenfett aus den siebziger Jahren. Und es riecht auch genauso, falls sich einer noch daran erinnern kann. |supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung was und wie man die Arc zerlegen muss und was dann zu fetten ist?


----------



## hotte50 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung was und wie man die Arc zerlegen muss und was dann zu fetten ist?



Ich hatte AngelDet mal auf einen Boardi-Workshop angesprochen.....aber der arme Junge hat ja nie Zeit :c 

das wär's doch mal für all die Zerleger-Greenhorns #6


----------



## donlotis (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



friggler schrieb:


> Bei der Red Arc sieht es folgendermaßen aus:
> (Ich habe gerade auf der Zeichnung (Red Arc) nachgeschaut. Die Zeichnung befindet sich auf der Deckellasche des Rollenkartons)
> 
> _Zuerst Sicherungsschraube (nr. 16) lösen, damit die Mutter des Rotors (nr 17) gelöst werden kann.
> ...



Hallo, das ist ein Posting von Seite 2...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Sobald ich ein bischen Zeit habe, mache ich mal eine bebilderte Wartungssession, dann auch für Thomas fürs Magazin!

So kommt man ja kaum noch aus den Fragen heraus! :g


----------



## NorbertF (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Super, danke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Nun frag ich mich, ist das normal oder muss die sich noch einschleifen/einlaufen? (dachte das einlaufen/einschleifen beträfe nur die Wormshafter) Kann ich das Problem mit bißchen nachfetten beseitigen? Oder sollte ich sie gar lieber gleich umtauschen?


Das ist (leider) normal, weil: Jede läuft anders, bei den Rollen merkt man irgendwie die Tagesform des Monteurs bzw. wohl eher der Monteurin. Das ist mir spätestens seit 2 gleichen zusammengekauften und sehr unterschiedlich montierten Rollen incl. total verschiedener Teile |bigeyes klar. Und das ist ein Nachteil des Versandkaufes.

Wahrscheinlich hat die 8400 mal wieder kein Fett abbekommen.
Sofern sie nicht hakt/krakt beim Drehen und dem Spulentriebwechselpunkt ist sie wohl in Ordnung, das Schleifen gehört dazu wenn kaum Fett da ist. Ich hab auch so eine 7400 und 10200 noch liegen, die sind sehr kratzig und schabend. |gr:
Also: Ran ans Fetten! 
Übrigens: Die Daiwa Exceller sind da nicht anders, da läuft auch jede verschieden beim Händler im Regal, sogar schwergängige Kugellager was mir bei einer Arc noch nicht untergekommen ist.
Das wenig oder fast garnicht Fetten ist eine preissenkende Einsparung, die man einfach wissen und beachten sollte, wer eine unter 200 EUR Rolle kauft. #t 

Das Einlaufen bezieht sich doch so auf alle dieser Arc-Familiy, sie werden erst im Laufe der Zeit immer besser bei guter Behandlung - genau da wo andere Rollen dann zu altern und auszuschlackern beginnen kommen sie so richtig in Fahrt.

Ich kann vermelden, daß ich jetzt eine vielgenutzte (sicher über 100h gerollte und 1,5 Jahre alte) RedArc 10400 habe, die mit dem weißen Titanfett supergeil :vik: und 1aaa exakt läuft. Die kann sich mit allen vergleichen und positiv messen.
Die Schwesterrolle mit dickem Kugellagerfett im Versuch ist schon wieder "durch", fängt an zu kratzen.
Und meine erste 8400 hat bis jetzt ein Jahr lang ohne nachfetten gut durchgehalten, da war genug Fett drin. Jetzt muß sie langsam. Gibt es auch.


----------



## slowhand (9. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Nicht ganz "Arc+Co", aber immerhin Nova. Wollte nur keinen neuen Thread aufmachen für eine ganz ähnliche Rolle...

Also, zu meinem Problem: Ich habe die Spro Nova 730. Sie läuft bis jetzt eigentlich sehr gut(habe sie seit ca. April), nur die Bremse macht mir Sorgen. Wenn sie ganz auf ist, schnurrt sie sauber, aber sobald man etwas festzieht, fängt die Bremse an zu ruckeln. Soll heißen, es dauert lange, bis sie auf Zug reagiert, dann gibt sie plötzlich nach, hakt wieder etwas, usw.. Echt nervig und nicht sehr drillfreundlich!
Kann man da was machen? Auseinandernehmen und neu fetten? Oder ist die Bremse einfach Mist?

Danke!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



slowhand schrieb:


> Kann man da was machen? Auseinandernehmen und neu fetten? Oder ist die Bremse einfach Mist?


Willkommen im Nova-Brems-Ruckler Club. Hab auch eine, tut auch so nachdem ich die Bremse mal richtig gefordert hatte, muß da mal schauen - wahrscheinlich kein Fett auf den Scheiben oder sowas.
Achtung: Wer die Heckkappe abnehmen will: Da ist eine kleine Kugel mit Feder für die Ratsche, die springt gerne weg. :m


----------



## Peak (21. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage zum Thema Unterlegscheiben bei der Arc bzw. Zauber Serie. Auf dem Antriebsrad war auf einer Seite ein kleineres Ritzel aufgesteckt - hier war eine Silberne Unterlegscheibe davor welche dann vor dem Kugellager im Gehäusedeckel liegt. Auf der andern Seite waren zwei Scheiben direkt aufgelegt - eine Silberne und eine Bronzefarbene. Ich habe hier nun gelesen, dass wenn man diese Scheiben nicht in der richtigen Position wieder aufsetzt, das Getriebe schaden nehmen könnte??! Nun meine Frage: Zuerst die Silberne auf das Antriebsritzel oder erst das Bronzefarbene? Aus der Explosionszeichnung kann man es leider nicht ersehen :c

Wer kann hier helfen? --> AngelDet #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Standard sind eine schmale silberne unten beim dünnen Kugellager im Hauptgehäuseteil (mit den Rollenfuß), zwei messigfarbene oben auf dem Großrad unter dem dicken Kugellager. 

ABER: Evtl. hat die Montage da auch was gegen Toleranzen hingetrickst |evil: oder sich auch einfach vertan, es muß nicht zwangsläufig so sein. Manchmal ist auch nur eine messingfarbene Scheibe oben. Die Standardmontage sollte aber richtig sein, und dann (mit Rotor drauf!!, einfach nur leicht anschrauben mit der Mutter) den Lauf überprüfen, merkt man schon ob es besser oder schlechter wird je nach Scheibenlage.


----------



## Peak (21. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Standard sind eine schmale silberne unten beim dünnen Kugellager im Hauptgehäuseteil (mit den Rollenfuß), zwei messigfarbene oben auf dem Großrad unter dem dicken Kugellager.
> 
> ABER: Evtl. hat die Montage da auch was gegen Toleranzen hingetrickst |evil: oder sich auch einfach vertan, es muß nicht zwangsläufig so sein. Manchmal ist auch nur eine messingfarbene Scheibe oben. Die Standardmontage sollte aber richtig sein, und dann (mit Rotor drauf!!, einfach nur leicht anschrauben mit der Mutter) den Lauf überprüfen, merkt man schon ob es besser oder schlechter wird je nach Scheibenlage.




Super - Danke für den Tip - probiere es so aus wie du geschrieben hast :m


----------



## Markus18 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hätte mal gerne gewusst ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Silikon-Armaturenfett aus dem Sanitärbereich gemacht hat oder ob dies überhaupt geeignet für´s Rollenfetten ist. Im Vergleich mit einem alten Rollenfett(aus der damaligen DDR) zeigt dies bessere Hafteigenschaften und wird auch bei Erwärmung(zwischen den Fingern reiben) nicht weicher.


----------



## Hooked (12. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Moin!
@Det
Hab meine Arc endlich malwieder gereinigt. Hab zwar leider noch kein Fließett, aber kommt nächste Woche zum testen ins Haus. Musste aber leider trotzdem schon sauber machen, ging nicht mehr anders. Jetzt hab ich ne Frage. 
Nach dem Zusammenbau lief alles einwandfrei, aber wenn die Rücklaufsperre ausgesch.war, dann schröttelte das Teil wie ne Mühle. Allerdings nur wenn ich normal kurbelte, Rückwärts wars genauso sanft wie mit Rücklaufsperre vorwärts.
Wie kommts? Schon mal gehört oder erlebt? 
Kann auch gut sein das so ein Problem schonmal zur Sprache kam, dann hab ichs aber vergessen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Nach dem Zusammenbau lief alles einwandfrei, aber wenn die Rücklaufsperre ausgesch.war, dann schröttelte das Teil wie ne Mühle. Allerdings nur wenn ich normal kurbelte, Rückwärts wars genauso sanft wie mit Rücklaufsperre vorwärts.
> Wie kommts? Schon mal gehört oder erlebt?


Nein, hatte ich so noch nicht. Aber hast Du die Rücklaufsperre angetastet oder nicht? Wenn man vorne am Flansch die Stahlplatte mit den 3 Schrauben abschraubt und diesen Messingstab mit der kleinen Feder dran herausnimmt, kann man einiges erzeugen ... 

Die andere Variante ist das Großrad, mit seinen vielen zugehörigen Teilchen. Wenn man die Scheiben z.B. vertauscht oder vergißt, wird es auch greulich.

Testen muß man auch unbedingt mit (leicht) angeschraubten Rotor, sonst rappelt das auch merkwürdig.


----------



## Fishhook (13. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hallo Junx...

habe mich hier schon durch einige Arc-Threads gekämpft...|bla:...habe nicht alle gelesen...da braucht man ja 'ne Menge Zeit für...|kopfkrat...

Kurz...bin im Besitz einer 2000er Zauber und einer 10300 RedArc, und mache mir natürlich nach dem Lesen der Tröts ein bissel Sorgen um die Beiden....|uhoh:

Es geht natürlich um die Fettung....ich habe mir jetzt dies hier besorgt...
http://img410.*ih.us/img410/9904/fett012xu2.jpg

Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt der Weissheit letzter Schluss ist!? #t 

Es geht mir jetzt noch hauptsächlich um die Reinigung der Rollen vom alten (wenn überhaupt vorhandenen) Fett....habe hier Petroleum und Waschbenzin...evtl. auch Spüli gelesen...womit sollte ich das nun machen? Greift das Zeugs auch nicht den Lack, oder sonstiges an? Gibts hier schon 'ne Anleitung für sowas? Fragen über Fragen...aber bevor ich wat kaputt mache...#c

Schon mal besten Dank, für eure Hilfe....:m

Daniel


----------



## Hooked (13. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Moin Fishhook!


Der Weisheit letzter Schluss is nich!!!!

Sind alle selber noch beim testen. 
Wenn Sie noch laufen, ohne gekrackel, dann lass Sie oder probier Dein Fett mal aus. 
Hast Du schon den Bericht von Det welcher in "Angelpraxis" erschienen ist gelesen. Den mit dem Fett/Öl-Mix??? 
Wenn nicht dann tu das mal.
Ansonsten den Fließfett-Trööt...


----------



## Hooked (13. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

@ Det
Hi! Kann schon sein das es etwas mit den Innereien unter dem Flansch zu tun hatte. Habe den Flansch allerdings nur abgemacht um mal zu gucken. 
Das Problem hat sich nach ordentlichem Kurbeleinsatz (mit weg legen und späterem nochmal kurbeln) in Luft aufgelöst.  ???
Weiss auch nicht was da wieder los war. 
Wie gesagt war das auch nur beim vorwärts kurbeln mit ausgeschalteter Sperre. Beim rüchwärts kurbeln und vorwärts kurbeln mit Sperre hat alles geflutscht wie es sein soll.
Jetzt ist wieder alles in Ordnung.
Trotzdem 1000 dank.
Sollte man denn nach Deiner Ansicht die Finger vom Flansch lassen?


----------



## Fishhook (13. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Danke, Hooked :m


----------



## donlotis (13. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Fishhook schrieb:


> habe mich hier schon durch einige Arc-Threads gekämpft...|bla:...habe nicht alle gelesen...da braucht man ja 'ne Menge Zeit für...|kopfkrat...



Hallo,

es sind ja jetzt schon viele Fett-Vorschläge und Öl/Fett Kombinationen genannt worden.

Wer macht sich denn mal die Mühe um eine kleine Auflistung der verwendeten Schmiermittel?
 [@Det #y].

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Jetzt ist wieder alles in Ordnung.
> Trotzdem 1000 dank.
> Sollte man denn nach Deiner Ansicht die Finger vom Flansch lassen?


Das ist schon mal gut, daß sie wieder richtig funktioniert, spricht für die "selbststabilisierende" Mechanik. :m

Gerade die Rücklaufsperre ist recht kompliziert mit den vielen Teilchen, und im Gegensatz zu Shimano's aufgeschraubten Riesensperre in einem Kunststoffring sitzt die Arc-Sperre direkt im Metallgehäuse, hat aber 8 Walzen, 2 Rahmen und die messingene Rückholachse mit Feder, das sind erheblich mehr Teile. Dafür aber voll zerlegbar und voll wartbar. Nicht simpel.


----------



## Hooked (14. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Wie siehts darin mit der Wartung aus? Muß da auch Schmiere rein?


----------



## Alex.k (14. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Frage mich wie dieses Modell zu der Rolle des Jahres geschafft hat, soviele Probleme damit.

Bei mir sind noch keine Probleme aufgetreten, zum Glück.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Hooked schrieb:


> Wie siehts darin mit der Wartung aus? Muß da auch Schmiere rein?


Ja, Die 8 Stahlwalzen brauchen auch dünne Schmiere, entweder Kugellagerfett+Öl, oder dünnes Fießfett NLGI000 (nebenan ), funzt beides gut. Vor allem können diese Stahlwalzen im Salzwasser rosten, wenn sie aber gut eingeschmiert geschützt im Flansch sitzen kommt nie was ran. Oben am Flansch wo der Rücklaufsperrenhebel eingreift, muß das gut mit Fett gefüllt = abgedichetet werden, sonst kommt bei einer neuen fast ungefetteten |rolleyes der Salzgilb genau mitten ins Achsenherz. Ist aber nur eine ganz kleine Stelle oben auf dem Flansch, der Rest ist gut zu. #6

Für richtige Meerwasserdichtheit wäre die Version den Schalthebel zu entfernen, die 2 Durchtrittslöcher im Getriebegehäuse zuzuspachteln, und den Eingriff am Flansch auch überzukleben das Optimium. Dann kommt da nix mehr rein, und man hat sowas wie eine Slammer mit Dauerrücklaufsperre, geht da auch.

Die Rolle an den (kleinen) Löchern zugeklebt/gespachtelt,Flüssigmetall ; dann gefüllt mit Fließfett und den Deckel mit Dichtungssilikon zugeklebt, das dürfte schon fast ein U-Boot sein. :m
Bleibt die endgültige Abdichtung der Seitenlager, wobei die Variante Zauber/Applause mit Klappkurbel auf der einen Seite ja schon ganz zu ist. Und einen abschraubbaren wartbaren und wieder vom Sand befreibaren Kurbelknauf besitzt, eine Sache die einer RedArc Metallknaufkurbel ja schnell zum Exitus verhelfen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Frage mich wie dieses Modell zu der Rolle des Jahres geschafft hat, soviele Probleme damit.
> 
> Bei mir sind noch keine Probleme aufgetreten, zum Glück.


Es gab und gibt auch sehr gut laufende Exenplare, die schickt man den Redakteuren. :g

Probleme haben alle Rollen mit der Zeit oder von allen Herstellern, keine ist prinzipiell problemlos.


----------



## Alex.k (14. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es gab und gibt auch sehr gut laufende Exenplare, die schickt man den Redakteuren. :g
> 
> Probleme haben alle Rollen mit der Zeit oder von allen Herstellern, keine ist prinzipiell problemlos.



Wahrscheinlich ist es so, dass diese Rolle sehr oft gekauft wird deswegen liest man auch öfters im Inet über die Probleme.
Ist das ernst gemeint, mit Redakteuren?#h

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hooked (14. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Das heißt also im Endeffekt das ich bei der Verwendung von Fließfett, da oben auch alles ausbauen und reinigen muß? Also, wenn ichs ordentlich haben will...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Ist das ernst gemeint, mit Redakteuren?#h


Ja, ziemlich , kann man natürlich nicht beweisen. Aber so ein Schreddelexemplar war es sicher nicht gewesen, siehe das Ergebnis. 
Was ich selber festgestellt habe: Die Exemplare schwanken stark, was heißt das eine sehr weite Meßlatte in der Endkontrolle angelegt wird, kann auch nicht anders sein, weil irgendwie haben die ja nun mal das Werk verlassen.


----------



## samba43 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hab leider ein Problem mit meiner Ryobi Applause 4000, ich besitze mehrere Größen dieser Role und bin sehr zufrieden aber meine 4000er hat in Norwegen ein 10-minütiges Tauchbad im Fjord genommen und trotz folgender Komplettreinigung und Neufettung (unter anderem auch mit der hier beschriebenen Fettmischung(link)) läuft die Rolle jetzt mehr als bescheiden, besser zwar als nach dem Tauchgang, aber zum Spinnen doch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Kennt jemand eine Rollenwerkstatt die das wieder hinbekommen würde ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Ups, das ist ja unschön, vor allem wenn sie fetttechnisch auf den Tauchgang nicht vorbereitet (=gedichtet) war !? 
Hat die länger mit Salzwasser gelegen?
An sich muß die Total auseinander, vor allem auch der Flansch mit dem Rücklaufsperrenwalzenlager, verrostete Walzen und Kugellager unbedingt ersetzen, das bekommt man nicht wieder hin. Leichten braunen Anrost (Fe1Oxid) kann man oft mit Öl wieder blankpolieren, tiefnarbiges schwarzen (Fe3Oxid) ist das Ende bei einem feinlaufenden Teil, da muss ein Ersatzteil für her.

Eine richtige Rollenwerkstatt gibt es in DE wohl nicht, ala Mikes Reelrepair, oder täusche ich mich da? |wavey:

Ansonsten Reparatur über den Händler anpeilen, das sollte auch gehen, evtl. gibts einen kulanten Austausch, wer weiß?


----------



## samba43 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Die hat ca. 10 Minuten ihre Runden durch den Austfjord gezogen bis ich sie mitsamt Pollack mit der zweiten Rute wieder rausholen konnte...
Habe sie wie gesagt am nächten Tag direkt bis ins kleinste Teil zerlegt ,gereinigt und trocknen lassen(incl. Walzenlager usw.) und danach wider zusammengebaut, im ersten Versuch mit einer 15W40/Mehrzweckfett-Mischung, beim zweiten Versuch nach wiederholter Grundreinigung mit Rollenfett bzw. etwas Öl. Rost hab ich nicht gesehen aber in die Kugellager lässt sich ja nicht reinsehen. Knirschen halt etwas, zumindest eines. Ein Austauschen der Positionen der beiden großen Kugellager hat auch nur eine geringfügige Besserung gebracht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

10 Minuten Tieftauchgang durch den Fjord, sind aber schon ein Rekord! :m

Dann schätz ich, daß genau die Kugellager neu müssen, wegen dem eingedrungenen Salzwasser und dem schon angegammelt, da hast Du keine Chance mehr.
Auf den anderen Teilen hättest Du Korrosionsschäden schon gesehen, da bekommt man das Salzwasser auch wieder gut weg. Auf jeden Fall brauchst Du ein paar Ersatzlager, gleich neu zu bestellen. 
Du kannst dabei auch "fremdgehen" und Spro oder WFT Teile ordern, falls das einfacher sein sollte. 

Wenn Du die Rolle soweit zerlegen und zusammensetzen konntest #6, brauchst Du auf jeden Fall keine Werkstatt, sondern nur die Teile!


----------



## samba43 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hab schon so einige Rollen zerlegt und wieder fit gemacht, von Aero GTs bis Red Arc, die meisten hab ich wieder hinbekommen. Kugellager müssten doch auch aus dem Modellbau zu bekommen sein, oder ? Weisst du welche Art die besten sind (Stahldichtung, Kunststoffdichtung, halb/bzw. offen oder Teflonlager) Bei Conrad haben sie natürlich genau die Grösse die ich br5auchte nicht im Angebot....


----------



## melis (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

In Düsseldorf gibt es Conrad, da kannst du für 1,95€ pro Kugellager sehr gute erwerben. Günstiger als über den Händler.


----------



## melis (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Etwas zu langsam. Welche größe brauchst du denn?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



samba43 schrieb:


> Hab schon so einige Rollen zerlegt und wieder fit gemacht, von Aero GTs bis Red Arc, die meisten hab ich wieder hinbekommen. Kugellager müssten doch auch aus dem Modellbau zu bekommen sein, oder ? Weisst du welche Art die besten sind (Stahldichtung, Kunststoffdichtung, halb/bzw. offen oder Teflonlager) Bei Conrad haben sie natürlich genau die Grösse die ich br5auchte nicht im Angebot....


Nehmen kannst Du ja vieles, besonders schnell gehts in der Rolle auch nicht.
Nur Rostfrei-Edelstahl / Inox sollte es sein, und ich würde gerade für die See halb-offene nehmen, damit Du genau das Problem nicht mehr bekommst.
Die geschlossene Seite dann natürlich nach außen. 

Das rechte Gleitlager der Applause könnte bei der Gelegenheit auch mit einem schmalen Kugellager ersetzt werden, dann läuft die auch leichter.

Meine alten Rollen mit halboffenen Kugellagern waren immer wieder zu restaurieren, auswaschen geht ganz gut, und Dreck von außen kommt trotzdem nicht rein. Stahldichtung sind die üblichen. Habe mit den Kunststoffdichtungen in der Rolle keine wirklichen Erfahrungen, einige große Lager schleifen auch mit der Kunststoffdichtung, das wäre wirklich ungeeignet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



melis schrieb:


> In Düsseldorf gibt es Conrad, da kannst du für 1,95€ pro Kugellager sehr gute erwerben. Günstiger als über den Händler.


Mal Daten raussuchen, messen, hab gerade auch keine mehr parat.
Bei jeder Spro Arc hat man auch dieses schmale Kugellager an der rechten Seite, für alle Typgrößen gleich, was bei der Applause ein Gleitlager ist.

Für gute Fließfettaustritts- und Wassereindringdichte muss man das sowieso gegen ein anderes mit Dichtung austauschen, da muss ich auch noch dran.

EDIT:
Also alle großen müssten (AD*ID*d) 14*7*4mm sein, das rechte kleine 11*7*3 .


----------



## samba43 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Vielen Dank, ich werde dann mal sehen ob ich die Lager auftreiben kann und bei der Gelegenheit gleich mal das kleine Gleitlager ersetzen.
Ich berichte dann was draus geworden ist.


----------



## GT512 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

hallo zusammen

haben mir in den letzten tagen immer wieder threads übers schmieren von rollen angeschaut,unteranderem wurden dort auch teilweise mötorole empfohlen.
wäre es auch möglich ein Getriebeöl zu verwenden,wenn man eine ziemlich hohe viskosität nehmen würde?
später ist mir eingefallen,dass man doch auch direkt fett,also sozusagen streichfähig mit den eigenschaften:druckfest,schleuderbeständig,temperaturbeständig von -35 bis 85 °C und das fett bleibt auch wo es bleiben soll,d.h. es gewährt eine gewisse dämpfung,da sonst die rolle zu leicht läuft und man das ineinandergreifen der zahnräder spüren soll,wenn man ein fett,oder öl nimmt das zu dünn ist.ist ein grünes fett von einen amerikanischen hersteller der mir aber momentan nicht einfällt.
kenne dieses aus der arbeit,wird bei uns für die druckmaschinen benutzt und muss all diesen anforderungen gerecht werden,da es nicht sein darf,dass fett auf das papier/den Karton tropft,da wir eines von weltweit nur drei druckereien sind die diese neuen hygienestandards erfüllen und in deutschland der erste und bisher einzige betrieb mit diesem zertifikat sind.

würde dieses fett gerne mal testen,da ich aber erst seit knapp 4 monaten den angelsport betreibe haben die paar röllchen die ich besitze dies noch nicht nötig und andererseits traue ich mich nicht so richtig eine rolle auseinander zu nehmen.


danke schonmal im vorraus und ein petri heil


----------



## Nighty78 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

Hat schon mal jemand nach dem Originalen Fett für die Red Arc gefragt????


----------



## cluemenati (27. August 2010)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*

erledigt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2010)

*AW: Arc+Co-Thema: Wartung+Seewasser (Rollen)*



Nighty78 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand nach dem Originalen Fett für die Red Arc gefragt????


Ja, hatte ich schon mal mittelbar über einen Händler (den B.P. Gummitanke).
leider wollte Spro da nix liefern.  #t

Höchstwahrscheinlich weiß auch keiner hier in Europe, was da wirklich in jeder Rolle drin ist. Habe nämlich in diversen Rollen schon im Orginalzustand Fette der Konsistenz weißlich-klar, gelblich-klar und weißlich-kreidematt gefunden, was mindestens 3 Varianten macht. :g

Für mich sieht es somit so aus, dass reingepampt wird was gerade da ist.

wer #h genaueres an Infos hat - gerne her damit! :m


----------

